
Accidental discovery leads to Parkinson’s disease cure in mice - ycnews
https://www.studyfinds.org/accidental-discovery-leads-to-parkinsons-disease-cure-in-mice/
======
pontus
This is really exciting! I know that these results generally don't transfer to
humans, but it gives me hope that we might be able to address several
neurodegenerative diseases at once.

